# 거짓말을 밥먹듯이 한다



## Dianann

안녕하세요

오늘은 유튜브를 보다가, 그 날의 컨텐츠가 거짓말에 관한 고민 상담같은 거였는데요,
자신이 거짓말을 밥먹듯이 한다면서, 그것을 고쳐달라는 ? 일종의 고민상담 코너였어요.

이런 한국어에서의 표현이 영어론 도대체 어떻게 표현될까 궁금한 마음에 이렇게 문의드립니다

*거짓말을 밥먹듯이 한다. *

라는 것을 영어로 옮기려고 할때,
제가 할 수 있는 최대한으로 생각해낼 수 있는것이
he is a liar as hell. 입니다.
제 짧은 영어가 이정도로밖에 상상의 나래가 안펼쳐 지내요

도움 주시면 정말 감사하겠습니다!!


----------



## pcy0308

"He is a liar as hell" sounds rather unnatural. "As hell" is an adverbial expression. That being said, it is more often than not used to provide additional context/description for verbs and adjectives. Since "a liar" here is a noun, "a liar as hell" doesn't sound all too natural, though it can be used as colloquially. Just a pointer.

As for expressing the idea of "lying constantly", there are many ways, from formal to informal, of conveying and getting the same point across.

Though it IS an actual mental illness, a "pathological liar" is and can be used as a rather commonly used metaphoric expression to refer to someone who lies A LOT. For example, "he is a borderline pathological liar, running his mouth like a faucet all the time". The later part of the sentence implies that he tells a lot of things which aren't necessarily true (basically, a lot of stuff coming out of his mouth is garbage). Speaking of which, you could be more pejorative about it and just say "stuff that comes out of his mouth is mostly garbage". Another alternative would be "he breathes lies 24/7"; here you are basically replacing the action of "having a meal" with "breathing", which insinuates the person in question lies "constantly". Some other expressions along the same lines are "habitual liar", "compulsive liar". Hope this helps.


----------



## Dianann

pcy0308 said:


> "He is a liar as hell" sounds rather unnatural. "As hell" is an adverbial expression. That being said, it is more often than not used to provide additional context/description for verbs and adjectives. Since "a liar" here is a noun, "a liar as hell" doesn't sound all too natural, though it can be used as colloquially. Just a pointer.
> 
> As for expressing the idea of "lying constantly", there are many ways, from formal to informal, of conveying and getting the same point across.
> 
> Though it IS an actual mental illness, a "pathological liar" is and can be used as a rather commonly used metaphoric expression to refer to someone who lies A LOT. For example, "he is a borderline pathological liar, running his mouth like a faucet all the time". The later part of the sentence implies that he tells a lot of things which aren't necessarily true (basically, a lot of stuff coming out of his mouth is garbage). Speaking of which, you could be more pejorative about it and just say "stuff that comes out of his mouth is mostly garbage". Another alternative would be "he breathes lies 24/7"; here you are basically replacing the action of "having a meal" with "breathing", which insinuates the person in question lies "constantly". Some other expressions along the same lines are "habitual liar", "compulsive liar". Hope this helps.



Thank you so much pcy0308!
Though it might take some time for me to digest all your suggestion, which above my knowledge, but it couldn’t have been more helpful! And this comment got me to think a lot about how different ways there about “lie” in every culture!


----------



## zeroxflow

Dianann said:


> 안녕하세요
> 
> 오늘은 유튜브를 보다가, 그 날의 컨텐츠가 거짓말에 관한 고민 상담같은 거였는데요,
> 자신이 거짓말을 밥먹듯이 한다면서, 그것을 고쳐달라는 ? 일종의 고민상담 코너였어요.
> 
> 이런 한국어에서의 표현이 영어론 도대체 어떻게 표현될까 궁금한 마음에 이렇게 문의드립니다
> 
> *거짓말을 밥먹듯이 한다. *
> 
> 라는 것을 영어로 옮기려고 할때,
> 제가 할 수 있는 최대한으로 생각해낼 수 있는것이
> he is a liar as hell. 입니다.
> 제 짧은 영어가 이정도로밖에 상상의 나래가 안펼쳐 지내요
> 
> 도움 주시면 정말 감사하겠습니다!!



I just wanted to add that the closest literal translation I can think of is "he lies like (as often as) he eats," meaning that he lies quite frequently  Hope this helps!


----------



## nagomi

I suggest "compulsive liar."

It's a settled and idiomatic expression.

And a tip: avoid using too many commas. it IS a bad habit a lot of Koreans have, but the Korean writing system doesn't adopt as many commas. I hope it wasn't a part of your efforts to learn even bad habits just to get closer to the Korean language.


----------

